# "Death of a Demon Lord" cover art preview



## Morrus (Apr 30, 2007)

Here's a quick look at the cover art to be featured on _Death of a Demon Lord_, the first in Blackdirge's _Metamorphosis: From Dretch to Demon Lord_ novel trilogy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 3, 2007)

Sweet!   

I am really, really looking forward to the novels.


----------



## Alzrius (May 6, 2007)

Here's a thought: since the novel will have game stats and such in it, why not put the d20 logo (which it'll have to have anyway, unless you're going purely OGL) on the cover? Reduce it's size somewhat, and stick it in the bottom-right corner. I guarantee that'll earn it a few extra glances, at the very least.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE (May 6, 2007)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> Here's a thought: since the novel will have game stats and such in it, why not put the d20 logo (which it'll have to have anyway, unless you're going purely OGL) on the cover? Reduce it's size somewhat, and stick it in the bottom-right corner. I guarantee that'll earn it a few extra glances, at the very least.




I think that's a great idea.

BD


----------



## Morrus (May 6, 2007)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> Here's a thought: since the novel will have game stats and such in it, why not put the d20 logo (which it'll have to have anyway, unless you're going purely OGL) on the cover? Reduce it's size somewhat, and stick it in the bottom-right corner. I guarantee that'll earn it a few extra glances, at the very least.




There are size restrictions on the logo - can't shrink it.  Also, it would require a load more text on the cover ("This product requires, etc...").  There's also a lot of evidence that the logo isn't really necessary any more, marketing-wise.  So we're just using the OGL for the novel version.


----------

